# Проблемы с мехом



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (2 Дек 2019)

Всем здравствуйте. У меня есть вопрос по поводу меха.

Если мех аккордеона имеет повреждения между складками, будет ли он пропускать воздух без нажатий клавиш?


----------



## ugly (2 Дек 2019)

Зависит от характера повреждений. 
Картон меха обклеен тряпочкой, если повреждена только она, то пропускать не будет.
Но проще проверить, чем гадать.


----------



## vyachek (2 Дек 2019)

Без нажатия клавиш может пропускать не только мех. Это могут быть клапана, уплотнение меховой рамки, шторки регистров, крышка ломаной деки, и еще много где.


----------



## ugly (2 Дек 2019)

Утечку воздуха из дыры в мехе сразу почувствуешь.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Дек 2019)

Если клавиши не нажаты- вообще никуда и ничего не должно утекать. Даже если мех вообще весь в дырах размером с кулак... . Спервоначалу разбираемся с резонаторами, деками, клапанами и прочим хозяйством. Если резонаторы все сняты, а мех дырявый- всё равно не должно на хорошем инструменте травить ни грамма. Клапана ж всё держат. Так что совет автору- разбирайтесь с деками, клапанами, корпусом.


----------



## ugly (2 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Если резонаторы все сняты, а мех дырявый- всё равно не должно на хорошем инструменте травить ни грамма. Клапана ж всё держат.


Это стёб что-ли? При дыре в мехе компрессия вся уходит в эту дыру...


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Дек 2019)

Я неправильно выразился. При НЕ нажатых кнопках неисправный мех качает сам в себя без звуков нот. И из себя. Заработался))...


----------

